# How do you deal with your bird pooping everywhere?



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

Its just a question and I have always wondered what other people do?


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Lots of tissues 

I don't mind the 'sunny side up' ones - the ones with the white bit at the top cos they pick up really easy. It's the ones where the white is on the carpet or on my clothes I hate, never comes up in one go. Wish I could teach him to do them sunny side up all the time


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

just have to keep a napkin around and try to pick it up when its moist dont smush it try to scoop it so it wont keave a stain


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I let them dry then I wipe them up, they come up easy once dry.


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

So everyones just a simple, wipe-and-go? Cool, me too. Just taking a poll on how people do it, my mom's a germ freak so I must have a special trash can for him and keep his cage super duper clean. But thats pretty good because it pushes me to keep everything neat. Not like I wouldn't anyway :')


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I put newspaper down, but their poop doesn’t always make it, so usually I will just have baby wipes on hand to clean the poop up.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I rip off a teeny corner of a piece of paper and use it to scoop up the poop.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Some tips I can pass onto you are:

*Clothes Bags*
Go to the dollar store and buy a few of those "clothing bags" (the kind you buy to put a nice suit or gown in to keep it dust-free"). Cut it in half. You now have 2 nice covers for the backs of your chairs. You can tailor the length to the length of your chairs. This is what I do at home. When Sunny poops on them, they are so easy to wipe down.  Stock up on a few so that when one gets ripped, you can easily replace it.

*Shower Caps*
If you have one of those floor lamps that shines light up to the ceiling, go to the dollar store (get the pattern? ) and get some shower caps to put over them as lamp covers. But be CAREFUL to remove them before you turn on the lamp and once you've turned it off, let it cool down first before you put it on, otherwise it could catch fire. I have a lamp like this in my room and every morning I cover it with a shower cap before leaving for work, and remove it when I get home in the evening so I can use it. 

*Paper Towels*
Put a paper towel under your tiel's favourite hang-outs as there are bound to be some (ie. on top of a medicine cabinet) and just keep replacing the paper towel. 

*Plastic Covers*
Cover your tiel's favourite furniture with clear plastic table covers so that they can be easily wiped down. I always go to a fabric or home/kitchen supplies store that sells large sheets of tablecloths in big rolls so you can specify the size, and just buy a big piece of the clear plastic. They are so cheap and you can just cut them into the different sizes you need. In my room I have my electric keyboard and TV covered and they are perfect.

*Water Bottles*
Keep a small water bottle in every room with tissue paper so that you can just do quick spray-and-wipes. 

*Floors*
This may not be so easy but try to have hardwood floors whenever possible instead of carpet so that clean up is always easy. 

I'm a neat and tidy freak and yet I can let Sunny out of the cage 24/7 because of these strategies. If I can do it, anyone can.  Good luck!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I keep the cage on tile flooring and wipe it up when I see it. If I miss them, then I will always get them later with the mop.  If I get pooed on then I try to wipe it as quick as I can before it stains. If it gets a green mark on it I change shirts.  LOL


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have tshirts that I designate as "birdie shirts." I'll just put one on before I take the birds out, and then it doesn't matter if I get pooped on.  By the way, unless your bird is ill with something like e. coli, there is nothing pathogenic to humans in their droppings. So while I understand your mom being concerned about germs, there really is not a significant risk so long as your bird is healthy.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wipe them up as they happen. I see it as the bird equivalent of wiping children's noses & having an elderly dog; just something slightly ikky that happens that you have deal with. No biggie.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Always have some tissues and wet wipes handy , I have also just got some keyboard covers for my laptop as zippy seems to enjoy pooping on my laptop


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Our birds are in the office/library as it is the only "Cat free" zone. So office chairs have towels over the backs to collect deposits. Under the cage and play area I have boot trays with bedding to catch the high traffic areas. Some use dropcloths to make cleanup easier.

I have noticed that Cara will actually leave my shoulder to a perch on his play area and come right back once the job is done. Which is much much nicer than my wife picking a dozen dried ones off my shoulder every night.

Still, if you own birds, into your life some poo will fall.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wipe them up, or since i got carpet, let it dry then vacuum it up  its easier to pick up than cat hair!


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep we just deal with it. Most of my furniture has blankets over the back of them that can be taken off and washed. Coffee tables and such we use kleenex's by Bello's favorite place to poop I swear is on my oldest daughter, mind you she handles him alot, but I still think he chooses her to do his business LOL. I usually tease her about it.

Bello's nickname is "poopy bird"


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Heehee I got a kick out of reading this thread!
I do a lot of these tricks! I need to get baby wipes again in my house. Jonys are usually easy to pick up for the most part but sometimes traveling from the cage to the couch on my finger.. she nails my super light tan carpet. A couple times its landed the wrong way and had to do a little extra cleaning to remove it. If I didn’t know any better, shes smiling when she gets my carpet good! Hahaha!
I bought some cheap hand size towels and when im hanging out with her I put it on my chest, shoulders etc. my kids took a pic the other day of me because they said they I had to see what I looked like. 
There I was …. Looking like I was wearing a towel bib sitting on the couch talking to my bird. While.. I may not look like the coolest chick on the planet, I have fun with my bird so TOO BAD KIDS! LOL!!!


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

you can actually potty train them too  im in the process of it right now, google it


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> By the way, unless your bird is ill with something like e. coli, there is nothing pathogenic to humans in their droppings. So while I understand your mom being concerned about germs, there really is not a significant risk so long as your bird is healthy.


Thanks, I tell her this but she's this way about ALL animals, for instance if dogs didn't poop, I would have three of then by now  Some people are just like this its find with me


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I've managed to potty train my lovebird lol


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a very dark chocolate brown carpet so it can be hard to find the poops sometimes! I have to get down close to the floor and really look lol. (short sighted!)

I might use the idea of getting a couple of cheap towels just for smokey for when he is tame enough to sit on me


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I let them dry then I wipe them up, they come up easy once dry.


Me too! I quickly figured out that picking up poop was so much easier and less messy when they dried out! The really silly thing is: you can tell when your bird is about to poop, and I do have a little plastic thing I could catch it with but I just don't seem to bother.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I let them dry then I wipe them up, they come up easy once dry.


So do i, everyone thinks im absolutely crazy. :rofl:
But now i know im not lol.
&& Thank goodness for steam cleaners.


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

triinket said:


> So do i, everyone thinks im absolutely crazy. :rofl:
> But now i know im not lol.
> && Thank goodness for steam cleaners.


You gave me an idea. Duhh, I can use my steam cleaner! Didnt think of that. 
:thumbu:


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Whenever Solo wants to sit on my shoulder i put a little wash clothes over my shoulder so whenever he poos it doesnt end up on my clothes.
Im also trying to teach him to only poo on newspaper so whenever he has to go he will just go over to the newspaper to go.

Its been working well for me! 

~half-moon & Solo


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a little towel that I have designated for poop cleanups. It saves money on tissues, and when it starts to get dirty, just put it in the washing machine


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

My keyboard protectors arrived today so my Laptop is now bird poop safe


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> My keyboard protectors arrived today so my Laptop is now bird poop safe


I wonder if they do one for the disk drive area at the side lol. Smokey is fairly good as casually wandering to the edge of the laptop and then swishing his bum to one side and pooing off the side. Which would be ok except he gets my disc drive which is always fun when i go to use it


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> I wonder if they do one for the disk drive area at the side lol. Smokey is fairly good as casually wandering to the edge of the laptop and then swishing his bum to one side and pooing off the side. Which would be ok except he gets my disc drive which is always fun when i go to use it


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006Z8P772/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

this is what I got it can be moved around etc


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006Z8P772/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 
> this is what I got it can be moved around etc


*busy measuring my laptop*

Edit - thanks for the link! I'll have a nosy and see if i can find one the right size  It would also prevent the bird dust getting all over the keys lol


----------

